# Montgomery Retriever Trial.



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

Any call backs yet?


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Amt. to water land blind
5,6,7,8,11,12,15,17,19,22,26,28,29,31,33,35,36,37,38


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Partial Derby Results - as told to me:

1st) #5 Seaside's Gorgeous George - "Clooney" owned by Rita & Frank Jones, handled by Jason Baker
2nd) #10 Coolwater's Believe it or Not - "Ripley" owned by Alex Washburn, handled by Jason Baker
3rd) #15 Highway Junkie - "Roadie" owned by Forrest Reasons, handled by Jason Baker
4th #4 You know You Make Me Want To Shout - "Otis" owned by Jay Chessir, handled by Paul Sletten

My source said there were multiple jams, but didn't have numbers . . . sorry for incomplete information.

Congratulations to all who completed the Derby!

rita


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

Congrats rita!!!!!


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Congrats Frank and Rita. And Jason Baker. . Paul too Congrats all!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Thank you Barb and Kip!

Jason does such a great job with the young dogs, we are proud of them both! We were happy to be at the end with such a nice field of Derby contenders!

There are big smiles around our house this evening!

rita


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Congrats, Rita and Frank


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice Job Jason Baker with the top three placements on the derby!


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats Rita and Frank and Jason!!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Thank you, Barb and Gregg! 

Clooney loves to train . . . we hope he'll continue to enjoy the sport and pay attention in class!

rita


----------



## tucker (Jan 3, 2006)

Congrats to Lynn Troy and Pippa on their Open 1st. Nice Job.......


----------

